#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > IELTS Study Zone-International English Language Testing System >  >  Academic Writing IELTS Test Sample Papers Pdf

## jaivinder

Download academic writing sample papers for IELTS test. If you are going to prepare for IELTS exams have a look at the test format of writing section. 7 Pdfs are attached here for IELTS writing test.

*Topic of Following attached pdfs:*

1. Sample Candidate Writing Scripts and Examiner Comments

2. Academic Writing Sample Task 1A

3. Academic Writing Sample Task 1B

4. ACADEMIC WRITING SAMPLE TASK 2A

5. ACADEMIC WRITING SAMPLE TASK 2B

6. IELTS Writing Answer Sheet-Task 1

7. IELTS Writing Answer Sheet-Task 2

*Academic Reading-IELTS Sample Papers*





  Similar Threads: IELTS Speaking Sample Test with Answers Papers Pdf Listening Sample Task- IELTS Test Papers Pdf General Training Writing-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf General Training Reading-IELTS Sample Papers Pdf Academic Reading-IELTS Sample Papers

----------

